# [EVDL] Why is the Nissan Leaf so heavy?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I understand that the Nissan Leaf weighs about 3500 lbs. It is based on he
Nissan Versa hatchback which weighs about 2700 lbs. Now I understand that
the battery plus the charger and motor controller (inverter) come to about
600 lbs. However, the electric motor should weigh significantly less than
the gasoline motor, and it needs no transmission, starter motor, muffler,
catalytic converter, etc. So we should have 2700 + 600 - difference in
engine weight - transmission weight - other weights. So i would suspect that
it should weigh around 3000 lbs. Where does the extra weight come in?

Thanks,

-- Larry Gales



-- 
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110204/e74d015d/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just test-drove the LEAF, and I was told that the 24 kWh Laminated
Li-Ion Manganese battery weighed 900 pounds and was mounted under the
floor for excellent stability and cornering.

~ Erik
KlnAir4U


-------- Original Message --------
Subject: [EVDL] Why is the Nissan Leaf so heavy?
From: Larry Gales <[email protected]>
Date: Sat, February 05, 2011 2:51 am
To: SEVA <[email protected]>, Electric Vehicle Discussion List
<[email protected]>

I understand that the Nissan Leaf weighs about 3500 lbs. It is based on
he
Nissan Versa hatchback which weighs about 2700 lbs. Now I understand
that
the battery plus the charger and motor controller (inverter) come to
about
600 lbs. However, the electric motor should weigh significantly less
than
the gasoline motor, and it needs no transmission, starter motor,
muffler,
catalytic converter, etc. So we should have 2700 + 600 - difference in
engine weight - transmission weight - other weights. So i would suspect
that
it should weigh around 3000 lbs. Where does the extra weight come in?

Thanks,

-- Larry Gales



-- 
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110204/e74d015d/attachment.html

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

> I understand that the Nissan Leaf weighs about 3500 lbs. It is based on he
> Nissan Versa hatchback which weighs about 2700 lbs. Now I understand that
> the battery plus the charger and motor controller (inverter) come to about
> 600 lbs. However, the electric motor should weigh significantly less than
> the gasoline motor, and it needs no transmission, starter motor, muffler,
> catalytic converter, etc. So we should have 2700 + 600 - difference in
> engine weight - transmission weight - other weights. So i would suspect that
> it should weigh around 3000 lbs. Where does the extra weight come in?


The Versa is similar to the Leaf, but is not the same chassis. The Leaf is longer and wider and taller than the Versa:

Versa is 169.1" long, 102.4" wheelbase, 66.7" wide with ~58.5" track, and is 60.4" high
Leaf is 175" long, 106.3" wheelbase, 69.7" wide with ~60.6" track, and is 61" high.

The track width difference in particular means that it is a different chassis.

Weight is important, but mostly for stop and go traffic. Weight does make it better coasting (more kinetic energy), so you can regain energy used to accelerate. And there is regenerative braking to regain some of the energy "invested" in weight.

Aerodynamic drag is a total loss; and therefor is much more important to low energy consumption. Even at 35-40MPH, the energy lost to aerodynamic drag is about 50%, and above 60-65MPH, the loss is about 75% of the total used.

Drivetrain efficiency is the most important, obviously. The Versa is 28/34MPG, while the Leaf is 106/92MPGe. So, despite it's added weight, the electric drivetrain and slightly better aero make it ~3X more efficient.

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.blogspot.com/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That does not seem to be correct...
Let's see: 24kWh in 900 lbs (405kg) is 59 Wh/kg.
Typical Li-Ion is 100-250 Wh/kg and of course this
does not include the battery box, so that may be
why the Leaf's battery is heavier than just the
cells, but still it does not sound like the
specific energy is in the right ballpark,
unless they (Hitachi is the source according to Google)
decided to give in on energy in an attempt to create
a very long lasting battery....

My lead pack had a specific energy of 34kWh/1800lbs
= 42 Wh/kg, just to illustrate how low the Leaf's
pack energy is in comparison if the 900 lbs is correct.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Saturday, February 05, 2011 6:00 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why is the Nissan Leaf so heavy?

I just test-drove the LEAF, and I was told that the 24 kWh Laminated
Li-Ion Manganese battery weighed 900 pounds and was mounted under the
floor for excellent stability and cornering.

~ Erik
KlnAir4U


-------- Original Message --------
Subject: [EVDL] Why is the Nissan Leaf so heavy?
From: Larry Gales <[email protected]>
Date: Sat, February 05, 2011 2:51 am
To: SEVA <[email protected]>, Electric Vehicle Discussion List
<[email protected]>

I understand that the Nissan Leaf weighs about 3500 lbs. It is based on
he Nissan Versa hatchback which weighs about 2700 lbs. Now I understand
that the battery plus the charger and motor controller (inverter) come
to about 600 lbs. However, the electric motor should weigh significantly
less than the gasoline motor, and it needs no transmission, starter
motor, muffler, catalytic converter, etc. So we should have 2700 + 600 -
difference in engine weight - transmission weight - other weights. So i
would suspect that it should weigh around 3000 lbs. Where does the extra
weight come in?

Thanks,

-- Larry Gales



--
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110204/e74d015d/a
ttachment.html

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sat, Feb 05, 2011 at 11:53:17PM +0530, Cor van de Water wrote:
> That does not seem to be correct...
> Let's see: 24kWh in 900 lbs (405kg) is 59 Wh/kg.
> Typical Li-Ion is 100-250 Wh/kg and of course this
> does not include the battery box, so that may be
> why the Leaf's battery is heavier than just the

Without being prepared to offer a specific reference, I will say that 
I've read that the Leaf pack is about 600 lb. Much more in line with 
my 900lb 37kwh pack.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 146 days 10 hours 51 minutes

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My understanding is that the battery itself weighs 440 lbs (which is about
120 wh/kg -- and that sounds about right) and the charger and motor
controller (inverter) adds another 160-200 lbs. for a total of 600-640 lbs
combined.

-- Larry



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Sat, Feb 05, 2011 at 11:53:17PM +0530, Cor van de Water wrote:
> > > That does not seem to be correct...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am still having problems with the weight of the Leaf. Consider the GM
EV1: the specs are available in this URL:

http://avt.inel.gov/pdf/fsev/eva/ev1_eva.pdf

Here we have a vehicle, that excet for the fact that it is a 2-passenger
instead of a 5-passenger vehicle, is everthing the Leaf is in terms of
performance, safety, comfort, air conditioning, etc. , yet has a battery
that is 620 lbs heavier than the battery in the Leaf (1060 vs 440 lbs),has
somewhat longer range (75-130 miles), faster acceleration (0-60 in 8.5 sec
vs 10 for the Leaf). However, the Leaf is 650 lbs heavier than the EV1
(3500 lbs vs 2848 lbs for the EV1) , despite the fact that the EV1's
battery is 620 lbs heavier than the Leaf's battery. That is a difference of
1270 lbs which I have a hard time beliving is just due to the diffrerence
in number of passengers.

Or am I off base here?

-- Larry Gales



On Sat, Feb 5, 2011 at 4:38 AM, Neil Blanchard


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hello,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Feb 2011 at 21:29, Larry Gales wrote:
> 
> > the Leaf is 650 lbs heavier than the EV1 (3500 lbs vs 2848 lbs for the
> > EV1) , despite the fact that the EV1's battery is 620 lbs heavier than
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The LEAF is also 5 inches longer and 10 inches taller and since it's a 4 door
hatchback has a lot more volume and glass area, (and glass is heavy).




> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> > On 7 Feb 2011 at 21:29, Larry Gales wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

> I am still having problems with the weight of the Leaf. Consider the GM
> EV1: the specs are available in this URL:
> 
> http://avt.inel.gov/pdf/fsev/eva/ev1_eva.pdf
> 
> Here we have a vehicle, that excet for the fact that it is a 2-passenger
> instead of a 5-passenger vehicle, is everthing the Leaf is in terms of
> performance, safety, comfort, air conditioning, etc. , yet has a battery
> that is 620 lbs heavier than the battery in the Leaf (1060 vs 440 lbs),has
> somewhat longer range (75-130 miles), faster acceleration (0-60 in 8.5 sec
> vs 10 for the Leaf). However, the Leaf is 650 lbs heavier than the EV1
> (3500 lbs vs 2848 lbs for the EV1) , despite the fact that the EV1's
> battery is 620 lbs heavier than the Leaf's battery. That is a difference of
> 1270 lbs which I have a hard time beliving is just due to the diffrerence
> in number of passengers.
> 
> Or am I off base here?

As I wrote before, I think that it is the aerodynamic efficiency that made the EV1 as good as it was. Having a low drag car is much more important than is weight.

If the Leaf was as low drag as the EV1, then it's range would be better than the EV1.

For proof, just look at Dave Cloud's Dolphin! It weighs more than the EV1, and uses off the shelf lead acid batteries, and yet it has a longer range than the EV1.

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/ultimate-aerodynamic-car-dave-clouds-dolphin-13142.html

With a battery pack similar capacity to the Tesla, I think a really aerodynamic car like my CarBEN EV design could go 400+ miles on a charge?

http://neilblanchard.blogspot.com/2010/09/carben-ev-open-source-project-part-3.html

>> Weight is important, but mostly for stop and go traffic. Weight does make
>> it better coasting (more kinetic energy), so you can regain energy used to
>> accelerate. And there is regenerative braking to regain some of the energy
>> "invested" in weight.
>> 
>> Aerodynamic drag is a total loss; and therefore is much more important to
>> low energy consumption. Even at 35-40MPH, the energy lost to aerodynamic
>> drag is about 50%, and above 60-65MPH, the loss is about 75% of the total
>> used.

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.blogspot.com/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Aerodynamically, the LEAF is kind of miserable. 0.29 is good, but not like
the 0.24 of most hybrids or the 0.19 of the EV1.

That doesn't say anything about weight, but it does help explain range.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 2/8/2011 6:40 AM, Neil Blanchard wrote:
> > > As I wrote before, I think that it is the aerodynamic efficiency that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone said that the Leaf had two more doors than the Versa which made it
heavier... I know that at least some of the Versa's are 4 door, not 2 door,
as I was in one this weekend, and it had four doors 

I wonder why they would use a different chassis for the leaf... I thought
the Versa was a very nice car (would be nicer as an EV though...)

Z


>
> On Sat, Feb 5, 2011 at 4:38 AM, Neil Blanchard


> > <[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> > >
> > > The Versa is similar to the Leaf, but is not the same chassis. The Leaf
> ...


----------

